# Nodak 14'



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Took our time getting here, set my buddy up in a tree stand to chase some brush carp around noon (he seen 2 bucks 6 does within 30 yards on first sit)...then went scouting. Found some good feeds tonight so gonna go at it in the morning.

Never seen another hunter today. Beans are coming off in full force. Small feeds in beans right now, big feeds still in wheat yet. Hunting wheat in the morning. Corn outlook not good. Still low 30% moisture..locals saying they not coming off til spring if at all.
Just a couple pics today from the phone.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck kid always look forward to your stories and pics


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Pretty fancy boathouses. Sun screen will be necessary this week.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

that field looks sort of damp....


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Just comin back, bird #'s were pretty low where we were, still a great time though! Good luck, looking forward to bird porn!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Corn outlook not good. Still low 30% moisture..locals saying they not coming off til spring if at all.
> Just a couple pics today from the phone.


This past weekend I just drove to and from Osakis, MN (near Fargo, ND) and I saw tons of farmers out there running their combines on corn.


----------



## jwm22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck. Looking forward to some more pics.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lamarsh said:


> This past weekend I just drove to and from Osakis, MN (near Fargo, ND) and I saw tons of farmers out there running their combines on corn.


Yeah plenty of corn down in east nodak and west MN. Something about this area in south central had issues. Late plant plus a lot of rain...moisture still high and the cost to dry it is enormous.....for the amounts they need to dry makes it not worth to even pull.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Couple shots from this morning. Was kind of a flop of a hunt. Had about 4-5k birds spinning it when i left it t dark last nite. Seen maybe 200 in the air today. Left the spread out and gonna hit it this afternoon again.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck out west, Dan. That's crazy about the corn. Keep those pics comin!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yeah plenty of corn down in east nodak and west MN. Something about this area in south central had issues. Late plant plus a lot of rain...moisture still high and the cost to dry it is enormous.....for the amounts they need to dry makes it not worth to even pull.


That is definitely consistent with what I saw then, because the farthest I drove was just a tad east of Fargo. The corn coming down was in Minnesota, Wisconsin and Illinois.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Couple shots from this morning. Was kind of a flop of a hunt. Had about 4-5k birds spinning it when i left it t dark last nite. Seen maybe 200 in the air today. Left the spread out and gonna hit it this afternoon again.
> /
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Good luck tonight, we leave Friday night... First time... This week the attention drive at work is low. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got back myself and while we limited out every day, it certainly wasn't easy getting the birds. We had little luck in the fields and ended up shooing 95% of our birds in the sloughs. We had high winds every day and the high winds kept the birds in the sloughs and made it easy to sneak up on them.

No corn was being harvested around us either and the local farmers said it probably wouldn't come down till December if at all. 

I had a great time and can't wait to go back.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yeah plenty of corn down in east nodak and west MN. Something about this area in south central had issues. Late plant plus a lot of rain...moisture still high and the cost to dry it is enormous.....for the amounts they need to dry makes it not worth to even pull.


Sounds like last years problem, hardly anything was cut.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics and updates. We are leaving Friday around noon to head out.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

This year was our first time going out early. We were amazed at how many hunters we saw and how much land was posted compared to say 5 years ago. At least 5 times we saw birds dumping into a field only to get closer and find hunters either watching it or hunting it. 

Our last evening scouting we found the best feed of the week. Set up following morning and saw maybe 1-200 all morning. Too bad we couldn't have stayed for the evening hunt.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

lefty421 said:


> I just got back myself and while we limited out every day, it certainly wasn't easy getting the birds. We had little luck in the fields and ended up shooing 95% of our birds in the sloughs. We had high winds every day and the high winds kept the birds in the sloughs and made it easy to sneak up on them.
> 
> No corn was being harvested around us either and the local farmers said it probably wouldn't come down till December if at all.
> 
> I had a great time and can't wait to go back.


Man that road tree and cleaning table look familiar as heck lol I got you pinned! We are heading to the same place Oct 24


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Got a little go pro footage on the dog tonight. Headed back to the shack, can't wait to watch it.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

North Dakota looked awesome from 36k up in a plane. I predict no restrictive seasons anytime soon. Lady beside me asked why I was taking pics. Lady you just wouldn't understand.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

TINGOOSE said:


> Man that road tree and cleaning table look familiar as heck lol I got you pinned! We are heading to the same place Oct 24


Well lucky for you, we left a few ducks behind! 

Hope your crew has as much fun as we did!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

some pics from trailcam set at the treestand.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

action shot. lol


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

No big bird numbers in my area. No cranes, saw first flock of swans yesterday. Been chasing pheasants since Sat. Staying until the 21st. Early killing frost,9/13, hurt the corn in this area. Food plot did not seed out fully. Sun flowers coming off here. Saw quite a few doves. Temps in the upper 60's and sunny. great dove weather.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

>


LOVE THIS SHOT! Have a great time out there and keep the pictures coming....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Solo bean hunt. 12 big foots and a spinner. Done in 20 minutes. Sorry for side way pics...app doing it and can't figure out how to fix.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

He Broke! 


congrats on the band. From Salyer? they band a sheet load there.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice! I miss being out there already!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice. They look pretty colored up, nice change from the ducks around here. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lotta dirty birds still. Shot one yesterday that everyone swore was hen. It landed in our decoys like 3 times... Had a olive bill so I shot it.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Your mallards are still north a couple hundred miles in huge #s. Nice N wind brought in birds all afternoon. Hunting the same field in the morning because, well because there's still lots using it. Saw some big groups of bwt while scouting today,weird.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Your mallards are still north a couple hundred miles in huge #s. Nice N wind brought in birds all afternoon. Hunting the same field in the morning because, well because there's still lots using it. Saw some big groups of bwt while scouting today,weird.


spectated tons mallards today on wheat/barley. they should be off the wheat but the lack of down corn and warm temps are keeping them in the small grains. amazing spectacle today...plenty of mallards here.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

here's a few pics from the guys staying at the gaddishack this week.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice, got those pheasents on there I always want to shoot...don't want to pay for a hunt tho, hope to find one in the wild someday.

Good numbers out there for the pheasents? had a buddy go out there and do a deer/pheasant hunt last year...said the pheasents were horrible numbers.

Awesome pics either way, looked forward to seeing these.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Tron322 said:


> Good numbers out there for the pheasents? had a buddy go out there and do a deer/pheasant hunt last year...said the pheasents were horrible numbers.
> 
> Awesome pics either way, looked forward to seeing these.


There are lots of WILD roosters in ND. Just need to know where to go. It doesn't hurt to have GMPR's working for ya either


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Tron322 said:


> Nice, got those pheasents on there I always want to shoot...don't want to pay for a hunt tho, hope to find one in the wild someday.
> 
> Good numbers out there for the pheasents? had a buddy go out there and do a deer/pheasant hunt last year...said the pheasents were horrible numbers.
> 
> Awesome pics either way, looked forward to seeing these.


Pheasants are hit or miss each year. Last year not great. Hard winters put hurt them more than anything. You can always shoot yer limit here daily but sometimes you really got to work for them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

been having a blast on mallards. todays mallards went from skinny immature's to fat puffy headed ones with 3 curls. guessing we getting some fresh birds in.










also had this bugger on the trail cam.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like you guys are having a blast out there! Very much enjoying the pics keep em coming.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Got a good report from the guy who is renting us our house tonigh. Leaving tomorrow morning and can't wait.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

cronkdre said:


> Got a good report from the guy who is renting us our house tonigh. Leaving tomorrow morning and can't wait.


We are leaving this evening to meet Dan (shi kid) out there...Work is gonna be tough today:sad:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SL80 said:


> Pulled out at 9:30 last night and got here about 3pm today (couple hour nap at a rest area). Took a quick shower, scarfed a pizza, and started scouting. So far, every piece of property is posted and we have started racking up the no's. We'll probably just scout tomorrow too and plan to hunt Monday morning. I found a spot that would be awesome for the morning, but can't get a hold of anybody. We are excited to start hunting, just need some access.


Sent pm


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Sent pm


that's what I love about communities like this.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Solid hunt this morning in beans


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

That is sweet, nice job


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shoot!


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a fun shoot. We hunted for about an hour this morning in a spot that we scouted very little and shot two ringers and a teal. Spent the rest of the day scouting. Hopefully the morning will be good. I brought a good camera but don't have a way to connect it to the laptop. My old laptop had a card reader, but I guess this one doesn't.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Keep an eye out for standing corn next to picked bean next to large bodies of water. Look for flight lines that birds use over them...I'm shooting traffic birds since they aren't concentrating up much yet. It's tough with soft weather and corn not coming off. .


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of corn is cut in the southeast part of the state. Haven't found a big feed yet, but if we do we'll have to get permission because it's all posted.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally got rid of the Martians eh?

I remembered that term of endearment after reading your weekend post.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Finally got rid of the Martians eh?
> 
> I remembered that term of endearment after reading your weekend post.


yeah we are back to normal now that their 4 day weekend is over...but they blew out every duck in the area. I absolutely loath SOTANS...


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Funny thing around us, the ducks were really brown, then one night (wed into thurs) with the north blow, the next day it was easy picking out drakes. All done up looking mighty fine. Nice pics kid. Those heading out to ND later in the month should be shaping up very nice.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I agree on the color change...it was like overnight


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Scratched down 4 this morning. There aren't a lot of birds around with this weather, but I think we should be able to put together a good hunt before we leave. Just got off the phone, and we got a spot for the morning that no one has been allowed to hunt, but they made an exception for a 13 year old.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SL80 said:


> Scratched down 4 this morning. There aren't a lot of birds around with this weather, but I think we should be able to put together a good hunt before we leave. Just got off the phone, and we got a spot for the morning that no one has been allowed to hunt, but they made an exception for a 13 year old.


Good deal. Use that 13 yr old to your advantage...he should be doing all your permission asking


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Good deal. Use that 13 yr old to your advantage...he should be doing all your permission asking


Gotta take advantage while I still can. At 5'7" he pretty much looks like a skinny dude at this point. I make him wear his football jersey when we go out to ask permission at home and people are like "do you play JV or varsity?" My days for this tactic are numbered...unless I can bribe my daughter into going.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

7 guys in beans this morning.1 band and 38 birds.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

SL80 said:


> My old laptop had a card reader, but I guess this one doesn't.


You can buy a usb card reader adapter for a few bucks. Many of the manufacturer now have small reader with a screen to review remove unwanted, and internal storage to retain.

Good luck


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice shoot Kid, you guys celebrate at Third? When you guys coming home?


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


Holy Cow. Nice Job!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Nice shoot Kid, you guys celebrate at Third? When you guys coming home?


Celebrated with a nap. Headed home Saturday I believe


----------

